# Powdered gatorade for long rides?



## toot334455 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has experimented with using the big tubs of powdered Gatorade to make "Gatorade concentrate" and easily replenish electrolytes on long rides without having to drink the equivalent of 4-5 Gatorade.

I've done this before and it works great in my opinion, are there any other supplements out there that do this same thing?


----------



## ibadfish (Apr 22, 2012)

Check out skratch labs mix. Has all the electrolytes you need and has a lot less sugar than gatorade.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Do you mean drinking the concentrate? Very bad idea.

I carry powder with me and mix a liter or so at rest stops.

I do not like gatorade brand. Too much sugar. They keep altering their formula to appeal to a larger and larger number of consumers. In the process they get a product that is less effective and no longer does what it is supposed to do. gatorade is now little more than non-carbonated soda pop.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Skratch Labs or Tailwind FTW.

Plus it depends on your idea of a long ride. You don't want to drink 4-5 Gatoraides but depending on how long you are on the bike and at what intensity, you should be taking in 1 bottle and 100-200 calories per hour on the bike.

That's where products like Skratch Labs or Tailwind excel. They give you the calories, aren't too sweet or overpowering in taste, plus they have the electrolytes you need to replace what you lose from sweating.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I mix 'gatorade concentrate' but I swig 1 concentrate to 3 swigs water from camelbak

or i mix it normal and swig that

I suggest NOT trying to straight-up swig gatorade concentrate. mix it and drink it to the recommendations! there is a fine line to drinking concentrate and crapping yourself (overdoing the electrolytes/sugar)

also I find the bags of powder are the only ones you can consistently order online but arrive intact. the big cans are often dropped and arrive smushed and leaking


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

as was said, you can buy electrolyte mixes that have no carbs, also pills (Hammer) or effervescent tablets, like NUUN. 
Also, most gels have electrolytes as well as carbs, so you can just drink water and use gels when needed.


----------

